# C section at 35 weeks



## AnonymousCAT

Hi everyone,

I have vasa previa and am going to be admitted to hospital at 30 weeks with a c section at 35 weeks. I am having steroid injections at 29 weeks. Just wondering if anyone can tell me their experiences with having a baby born at 35 weeks? Did they have any issues? Where they in the nicu or nursery for long? When were you allowed to take them home? How did breast feeding go? Thank you so much for your stories!


----------



## sbl

Hi
My lo was born at 34+5 she was 5lb 1oz.
She had no issues whatsoever except she was slow to feed. 
She stayed in hospital for 2 weeks as a feeder grower in the special care baby unit. 
She ate like trooper after that.
She's now 21 months met all her milestones on time and is an excellent talker.
I didn't bf so can't help you on that front. 
Best of luck hun x


----------



## cncem

My son was born at 35 weeks, emergency induction because of pre eclempsia. I was told he would have to stay in nicu for 5 weeks until his due date, but took him home after 3 weeks. He had pneumonia at birth so had to have antibiotics but other than that no problems. He was jaundiced but I later found out he had a blood disorder he had inherited from his biological father, so I think that contributed to his size (4 pounds 11 ounces) and the yellow color of his skin. I pumped and fed breastmilk from a bottle the whole time he was in nicu, plus continued exclusively pumping for a couple months after, had to stop because I got a job that wasn't very pumping friendly (would have had to pump in the bathroom). All in all he was perfect, came out breathing on his own, no need for oxygen or anything else. Good luck to you!


----------



## liveandlove04

I had my son at 36 weeks due to eclampsia ( I had 5 + seizures, didn't know I even had pre e).
He was 4 lbs 1 oz.. Small but no complications
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## liveandlove04

Birth plus now at 7 months. He never had any breathing problems or feeding problems. Never was hooked up to any machines once he was home and he has been off of the preemie scale since he was 3 months.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AnonymousCAT

liveandlove04 said:


> Birth plus now at 7 months. He never had any breathing problems or feeding problems. Never was hooked up to any machines once he was home and he has been off of the preemie scale since he was 3 months.

Thank you so much! Glad to hear that all was well and that there were no real issues. What a charming young man you have there! Looks like a load of fun and a handful


----------



## AnonymousCAT

liveandlove04 said:


> I had my son at 36 weeks due to eclampsia ( I had 5 + seizures, didn't know I even had pre e).
> He was 4 lbs 1 oz.. Small but no complications

Sounds a little scary with all those seizures, but I'm glad both of you are alright! How long did he need to stay in the hospital before you could take him home?


----------



## AnonymousCAT

cncem said:


> My son was born at 35 weeks, emergency induction because of pre eclempsia. I was told he would have to stay in nicu for 5 weeks until his due date, but took him home after 3 weeks. He had pneumonia at birth so had to have antibiotics but other than that no problems. He was jaundiced but I later found out he had a blood disorder he had inherited from his biological father, so I think that contributed to his size (4 pounds 11 ounces) and the yellow color of his skin. I pumped and fed breastmilk from a bottle the whole time he was in nicu, plus continued exclusively pumping for a couple months after, had to stop because I got a job that wasn't very pumping friendly (would have had to pump in the bathroom). All in all he was perfect, came out breathing on his own, no need for oxygen or anything else. Good luck to you!

Thank you for your story. It sounds like these little guys and gals do pretty well after a little hospital stay. I'm just so anxious about when I will get to bring my baby home. I am going to be admitted to hospital at 30 weeks which is about 45 min from where I live. Then will need to stay around the hospital for as long as needed before our baby will come home. Seems like I am going to be there forever. Just want a healthy baby and want to come home.


----------



## AnonymousCAT

sbl said:


> Hi
> My lo was born at 34+5 she was 5lb 1oz.
> She had no issues whatsoever except she was slow to feed.
> She stayed in hospital for 2 weeks as a feeder grower in the special care baby unit.
> She ate like trooper after that.
> She's now 21 months met all her milestones on time and is an excellent talker.
> I didn't bf so can't help you on that front.
> Best of luck hun x

Thank you for sharing. Gives me hope that all will be well!


----------



## liveandlove04

AnonymousCAT said:


> liveandlove04 said:
> 
> 
> I had my son at 36 weeks due to eclampsia ( I had 5 + seizures, didn't know I even had pre e).
> He was 4 lbs 1 oz.. Small but no complications
> 
> Sounds a little scary with all those seizures, but I'm glad both of you are alright! How long did he need to stay in the hospital before you could take him home?Click to expand...

It was scary but my condition was a lot worse than his. He was on the nicu for 8 days simply because he kept falling asleep before he could eat the amount they required.


----------



## Srrme

I had my second son at exactly 35 weeks VIA c-section due to him being premature and breech. I didn't have steroid shots with him. He was in the NICU for 3 weeks establishing feeds (he was a lazy feeder), and was on low flow oxygen for 2 months (he needed a little help in the beginning, and it took a while to wean him off of it). He was fed my breast milk from a bottle during his NICU stay but started exclusively breastfeeding the day he came home (no issues whatsoever!). :hugs:

He's nearly 3 now and doing great, no issues whatsoever (along with his 28 weeker brother!). :thumbsup: He met all of his milestones on time, and could talk your ear off. :lol:


----------



## Jillie89

I had my little girl at 35+4 due to pre-eclampsia. I was seeing my OB the Monday, had steroid injection at lunch Monday and again Tuesday and had C section lunch time Wednesday. She was fine, just small at 4lb 6oz. No troubles with breathing, maintaining body temp or feeding (both latching on breast and taking bottle). We were only in an extra 2 days than most ladies stay in at my hospital and was only in special care nursery for a day for monitoring - no tubes, no humidicrib, nothing. She was even back up to her birth weight the day we went home (1 week after birth).


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Srrme said:


> I had my second son at exactly 35 weeks VIA c-section due to him being premature and breech. I didn't have steroid shots with him. He was in the NICU for 3 weeks establishing feeds (he was a lazy feeder), and was on low flow oxygen for 2 months (he needed a little help in the beginning, and it took a while to wean him off of it). He was fed my breast milk from a bottle during his NICU stay but started exclusively breastfeeding the day he came home (no issues whatsoever!). :hugs:
> 
> He's nearly 3 now and doing great, no issues whatsoever (along with his 28 weeker brother!). :thumbsup: He met all of his milestones on time, and could talk your ear off. :lol:

That's so awesome he is doing so well! So happy to hear breast feeding was not an issue for you :)


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Jillie89 said:


> I had my little girl at 35+4 due to pre-eclampsia. I was seeing my OB the Monday, had steroid injection at lunch Monday and again Tuesday and had C section lunch time Wednesday. She was fine, just small at 4lb 6oz. No troubles with breathing, maintaining body temp or feeding (both latching on breast and taking bottle). We were only in an extra 2 days than most ladies stay in at my hospital and was only in special care nursery for a day for monitoring - no tubes, no humidicrib, nothing. She was even back up to her birth weight the day we went home (1 week after birth).

Sounds like she was a strong one! I am hoping for a short hospital stay for lo too


----------



## Jillie89

AnonymousCAT said:


> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> I had my little girl at 35+4 due to pre-eclampsia. I was seeing my OB the Monday, had steroid injection at lunch Monday and again Tuesday and had C section lunch time Wednesday. She was fine, just small at 4lb 6oz. No troubles with breathing, maintaining body temp or feeding (both latching on breast and taking bottle). We were only in an extra 2 days than most ladies stay in at my hospital and was only in special care nursery for a day for monitoring - no tubes, no humidicrib, nothing. She was even back up to her birth weight the day we went home (1 week after birth).
> 
> Sounds like she was a strong one! I am hoping for a short hospital stay for lo tooClick to expand...

She is! Even now her strength surprises us - think we are in for some trouble when she is older :wacko: She also had to survive defrosting as she was a frozen embryo transfer with IVF and her apgar score at 1 and 5 minutes after birth was 9! Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Jillie89 said:


> AnonymousCAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jillie89 said:
> 
> 
> I had my little girl at 35+4 due to pre-eclampsia. I was seeing my OB the Monday, had steroid injection at lunch Monday and again Tuesday and had C section lunch time Wednesday. She was fine, just small at 4lb 6oz. No troubles with breathing, maintaining body temp or feeding (both latching on breast and taking bottle). We were only in an extra 2 days than most ladies stay in at my hospital and was only in special care nursery for a day for monitoring - no tubes, no humidicrib, nothing. She was even back up to her birth weight the day we went home (1 week after birth).
> 
> Sounds like she was a strong one! I am hoping for a short hospital stay for lo tooClick to expand...
> 
> She is! Even now her strength surprises us - think we are in for some trouble when she is older :wacko: She also had to survive defrosting as she was a frozen embryo transfer with IVF and her apgar score at 1 and 5 minutes after birth was 9! Wishing you all the best :hugs:Click to expand...

It's amazing what they can do with modern medicine. What a miracle she is! Thank you!


----------



## lkkha

My 7th baby was born at 35+5, weighed 5lbs 9oz and spent 8 days in scbu, learning to feed and then put on weight, he had a few breathing problems at birth but that would out down to my placenta being infected and affecting him, he was in an incubator for a few hours after birth, then could maintain his temperature and was in an open cot after that. 
My 5th baby was born at 35+4, she weighed 5lbs 12oz and was home with me 24 hrs later.
My 3rd was born at 36+0, weighed 5lbs 4oz and apart from having a bit of trouble maintaining her temperature for a few hours after birth, she was fine.
My 6th was also 36+0, he weighed 6lbs 7oz and again needed a but of time under a heater to maintain his temperature and we were home 36 hrs after he was born x


----------



## Mrs_Wright

My little girl was born at 35+3, she was 5lb 5oz, and the only special care she needed was for her temp and for jaundice. We weren't allowed to hold her properly other than feeding and changing for 3 days but she came home on day 3 too! She did drop to 4lb 14oz and didn't gain until she was on formula - I also wasn't allowed to breast feed properly to start because she was small and loosing weight and they worried if she fed for longer than 10 mins each side she would burn to many calories so she ended up having expressed breast milk but as I say, didn't gain until she went onto formula (my husband had an op when she was 6 days old so I was very stressed and milk supply decreased drastically) 
We ended up back in hospital for a few hours when she was 2.5 weeks old because she had apnea which we were told was because she was prem and small but were told she was ok to be at home :) so that's all she's really suffered from with being prem, she has reflux which is more common in prem babies but loads of babies term get it too so it doesn't really mean anything with being prem :) 
We had been told to expect to be in until due date but she defied all odds against her so I know we were really lucky. 
Fingers are crossed for you and your LO xx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Mrs_Wright said:


> My little girl was born at 35+3, she was 5lb 5oz, and the only special care she needed was for her temp and for jaundice. We weren't allowed to hold her properly other than feeding and changing for 3 days but she came home on day 3 too! She did drop to 4lb 14oz and didn't gain until she was on formula - I also wasn't allowed to breast feed properly to start because she was small and loosing weight and they worried if she fed for longer than 10 mins each side she would burn to many calories so she ended up having expressed breast milk but as I say, didn't gain until she went onto formula (my husband had an op when she was 6 days old so I was very stressed and milk supply decreased drastically)
> We ended up back in hospital for a few hours when she was 2.5 weeks old because she had apnea which we were told was because she was prem and small but were told she was ok to be at home :) so that's all she's really suffered from with being prem, she has reflux which is more common in prem babies but loads of babies term get it too so it doesn't really mean anything with being prem :)
> We had been told to expect to be in until due date but she defied all odds against her so I know we were really lucky.
> Fingers are crossed for you and your LO xx

Thank you for your story. Did you nave steroids with your dd? I have been told to expect lo to be in hospital on average to 37 weeks. Some go home earlier and others later. I really hope I can breast feed. But as long as lo is healthy I will do what ever I need to


----------



## AnonymousCAT

lkkha said:


> My 7th baby was born at 35+5, weighed 5lbs 9oz and spent 8 days in scbu, learning to feed and then put on weight, he had a few breathing problems at birth but that would out down to my placenta being infected and affecting him, he was in an incubator for a few hours after birth, then could maintain his temperature and was in an open cot after that.
> My 5th baby was born at 35+4, she weighed 5lbs 12oz and was home with me 24 hrs later.
> My 3rd was born at 36+0, weighed 5lbs 4oz and apart from having a bit of trouble maintaining her temperature for a few hours after birth, she was fine.
> My 6th was also 36+0, he weighed 6lbs 7oz and again needed a but of time under a heater to maintain his temperature and we were home 36 hrs after he was born x

Sounds like you have had a lot of experience with late term premies with very minimal problems and short stays. Did you notice any differences in your late preterm babies compared to your full term when they were home?


----------



## lkkha

AnonymousCAT said:


> lkkha said:
> 
> 
> My 7th baby was born at 35+5, weighed 5lbs 9oz and spent 8 days in scbu, learning to feed and then put on weight, he had a few breathing problems at birth but that would out down to my placenta being infected and affecting him, he was in an incubator for a few hours after birth, then could maintain his temperature and was in an open cot after that.
> My 5th baby was born at 35+4, she weighed 5lbs 12oz and was home with me 24 hrs later.
> My 3rd was born at 36+0, weighed 5lbs 4oz and apart from having a bit of trouble maintaining her temperature for a few hours after birth, she was fine.
> My 6th was also 36+0, he weighed 6lbs 7oz and again needed a but of time under a heater to maintain his temperature and we were home 36 hrs after he was born x
> 
> Sounds like you have had a lot of experience with late term premies with very minimal problems and short stays. Did you notice any differences in your late preterm babies compared to your full term when they were home?Click to expand...

The main differences were that they slept a lot more for the first month or so, it was very strange when my last baby was born as she was 39 weeks and I hadn't had gone that far in pregnancy for 12 yrs and she was so much more awake and alert than my last 3 babies! They smiled later too, my last 35 weeker was 10 weeks before he smiled, but as he was awake less that probably had something to do with it. They all reached their milestones at similar ages, the earlier ones weren't any later than the full term ones, some were even earlier


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Glad to hear that they weren't too off their milestones compared to your full-termers!


----------



## Mrs_Wright

AnonymousCAT said:


> Mrs_Wright said:
> 
> 
> My little girl was born at 35+3, she was 5lb 5oz, and the only special care she needed was for her temp and for jaundice. We weren't allowed to hold her properly other than feeding and changing for 3 days but she came home on day 3 too! She did drop to 4lb 14oz and didn't gain until she was on formula - I also wasn't allowed to breast feed properly to start because she was small and loosing weight and they worried if she fed for longer than 10 mins each side she would burn to many calories so she ended up having expressed breast milk but as I say, didn't gain until she went onto formula (my husband had an op when she was 6 days old so I was very stressed and milk supply decreased drastically)
> We ended up back in hospital for a few hours when she was 2.5 weeks old because she had apnea which we were told was because she was prem and small but were told she was ok to be at home :) so that's all she's really suffered from with being prem, she has reflux which is more common in prem babies but loads of babies term get it too so it doesn't really mean anything with being prem :)
> We had been told to expect to be in until due date but she defied all odds against her so I know we were really lucky.
> Fingers are crossed for you and your LO xx
> 
> Thank you for your story. Did you nave steroids with your dd? I have been told to expect lo to be in hospital on average to 37 weeks. Some go home earlier and others later. I really hope I can breast feed. But as long as lo is healthy I will do what ever I need toClick to expand...

No, despite problems from 28 weeks they didn't give me steroids, but luckily she didn't have problems with her lungs anyway :) I was told to expect to be in until her due date but she was born on the Wednesday and we came home on the Saturday :) 
She was abit delayed with head control to start with and is still abit in the small side, but she rolled for the first time at 17 weeks 4 days almost exactly the same as my son who was born at 39+4, since she gained her head control, she has come on leaps and bounds and isn't behind with anything. Only this is she is almost 5 months and still mainly in 0-3, and still had the odd newborn bit :) but 3-6 isn't overly big now lol x


----------



## Spiffynoodles

I had my baby at 35+0 weeks and he weighed 5lbs 10oz and was absolutely perfect. They sent him to the NICU straight after birth as a precaution, but after a few hours of observation, they let him stay in my room, and then he came home with me two days later. He's now almost 2 weeks old and doing great. :flower:


----------



## sbl

Aw congratulations spiffy!
Great weight.
Well done &#128077;
enjoy your wee man 
Xx


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Such great news! Congrats! My section is scheduled for next thur and I will be 35+1 that day. Praying all is well. Last fri baby measured 5lb 3oz so hoping they will be a good weight.


----------



## mapha2

Congratulations spiffy, I also had 34+3 baby weighing 5.7lbs @ 4wks he was 8.3lbs.

Good luck anonymousCat


----------



## Spiffynoodles

AnonymousCAT said:


> Such great news! Congrats! My section is scheduled for next thur and I will be 35+1 that day. Praying all is well. Last fri baby measured 5lb 3oz so hoping they will be a good weight.

Sounds like you little one might be a similar weight to mine, which everyone at the hospital said was great for the gestation. Good luck! I'll be watching for an update. :flower:


----------

